# Battery died after picking up rider



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I picked up a ride on Hollywood & Ogden tonight... turned the ignition and the car said NOPE.

Had to cancel the ride (glad I didn't start it!). Rider had to call another Uber to get where he was going. We tried jumping the car but the other driver wouldn't hang around long enough for the jumpstart to deliver enough juice. I ended up having to call a tow truck.

Car is under 36K miles, though, so it should be under warranty. The thing that sucks is that I barely had a chance to drive this week, and I don't think I even netted $350. Next week or two is going to be reeeeeally lean for me...


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

That really sucks. 

I was super broke a few weeks back and got the flu. Had to stay home a few days to get rid of it. I binge drove the following week to make up.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

If you guys are this close to the edge finacially by driving for Uber you might want to look at another gig. Driver pay is only going down, not up, as Uber, Lyft, and Sidecar compete for marketshare and now, Summon (with no surge pricing and lower fares)


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I got hit hard by property taxes last month. Should be fine this month. 

It's been difficult finding a job. I do like the flexibility of Uber so I can do my writing and comedy, but I only want to do it temporarily. My wife hates that I'm driving strangers all day, and can tell I'm frustrated. We got in an argument about it the other night.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

My wife didn't like me being away every Friday and Saturday night unti 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I promised my wife I would not stay online after midnight anymore. I kinda prefer daytime driving anyway.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Problem with me is, I'm noticing a career trajectory that has me unable to hold on to a job for more than 2 years. Before doing Uber I was working as a restaurant delivery driver; they sacked me literally on New Year's Eve because I got in a huge argument with a dispatcher over sending me to restaurants when the restaurant hasn't even received the order yet. Before that, I was working in a casino, and left because the combination of forced overtime, zero personal space (people literally reaching over your shoulder to place bets) and immense shadiness of what was happening around me led me to quit before I went insane. Either I get tired of them, or they get tired of me, but I can't seem to stay with an employer for an extended period of time. I gravitated to Uber mainly because it allows me to work on my terms and not have to worry so much about having the rug pulled out from under me yet again for making a single mistake.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Wifes, bosses, one in the same I reckon... It's not in mans nature to be controlled.


----------



## leelee (Apr 9, 2014)

husbands too!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Took my car in for routine service this morning. Thought I'd be getting it back in the early afternoon. Turns out the injector is leaking and they have to keep it until tomorrow afternoon. Was hoping I'd get some driving done before I leave town Friday, but I can't now. Good thing the extended warranty is covering the repair. At least I drove a lot last week.


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

AAA has battery service.. they will come test your battery.. if it's bad.. they carry a new battery with them.. they can have a new one in.. right in the parking lot.. 30 mins later your back on the road.. I worked for AAA for 7 years for their roadside service


----------



## HDGator (May 12, 2014)

AAA also likes to charge TOO much money for those batteries. But if you need it and have to have it, they can be a godsend


----------

